# Pink eye.. Help me out here



## porkchop48 (Apr 27, 2012)

A friend of mine thinks her goats have pink eye.  I have not seen  them but by going on what she says I must say I agrees. Ecept for the part about not wanting to be in the sunlight. 


Here is where the confusion comes in... What is the proper treatment for pink eye?

Also do pink eye and clymadia have something in common? Same virus? Same treatment?

Can it be transmitted from chickens? Transmitted to humans?

I know there is many more questions we talked about today but right now all I can remember.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a goat with bad pink eye last summer and I sprayed Vetricyn for pink eye in it 3 times a day and it cleared right up. It was bad too, I had started out with eye ointment from the vet, it just kept getting worse, so I switched to Vetricyn. Got it at the feed store, very spendy stuff but you can use it for every thing. Staph infections, wounds, etc. Don't know if it's transferable to chickens, etc.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

The chlaymydea can be a problem for a pregnant women, so caution should be taken, Although I believe it is most contagious from an infected fetus, either an aborted fetus or an infected kid the first couple days after birth. 

Pink eye can be a sign of chlamydia in a herd, but there are other causes for pink eye. 

You can treat Pink eye the same as Chlamydia, with oxytetracyclene injectable, or soluble tetracyclene in the water. 

There are sprays and ointments for the eye that you can look for at your feed store, or get at a vets office. 

Any cases that I have had, We treated with injectable LA 200 or equivalent if it is an adult, if it is a kid we treated with Penn G injections and washed the eye with LA 200. (Squirted LA 200 into the eye)

There is a lot of different reading on the treatment, many believe that there really is no treatment, that pink eye will just run it's course.  I have read a mild vinegar solution squirted into the eye a couple times a day will work just as well as anything.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 27, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have read a mild vinegar solution squirted into the eye a couple times a day will work just as well as anything.


Sneaking up on the blind side of a 1000 lb cow to squirt in the eyeball is what I had to do last summer and still not got my headshute yet - I really need to put it on the top of the list.

Would love to know if anybody has tried the mild vin sol and results


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 28, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a cow with pink-eye last summer and we don't have a head shut, To our advantage she was partially halter broke, since we were getting her ready for the fair.  We made a shoot with CAttle gates and squeezed her in the middle. 
We used this white stuff that the vet sold us to squirt in her eye and large doses of LA 200, I believe it was like 30 or 40 cc's.


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2012)

Good answers already.  The only thing I see that was skipped over was "Is Pinkeye transmittable to humans?" and the answer is yes.  Wear gloves or at the very least be very careful about what you do with your hands before you get to a sink and then scrub well.

I use either the ointment from the vet or LA200 into the eye.


----------



## marliah (Apr 29, 2012)

A local farmer near me loves Vetericyn said it works great and here it's available at tsc.


----------



## porkchop48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies. 

I have not seen the goats as of yet. I am having a moment and refusing to go there as I do not want to bring anything back to my herd.

I am picking up the LA 200 for her today. Actually for both of us. We both have small herd and might as well share meds. 
No point in both of us buying goat stuff when you might never need it. We live close together and it just seemed sensible.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 30, 2012)

marliah said:
			
		

> A local farmer near me loves Vetericyn said it works great and here it's available at tsc.


The fact that it kills bacteria, fungi, spores and viruses including MRSA, E. coli and staph in 30 seconds intrigued me. I used it on my dogs feet when he got abscesses from cheat grass, any cuts or scrapes on my horses, sprayed the babies umbilical cords with it and use it on any cuts or burns we get too. There was a trade show and I got about 5 sample bottles to try before I shelled out the money, I was sold after treating the bad case of pink eye. I had used LA 200, and the RX ointment the vet gave me. The only thing that cleared it up was Vetericyn.


----------

